# 2007 grizzly 700



## scrooge

How much of a pain in the a$$ is it to change a battery in a 07 / 700 grizzly??? Any particular do's and don't??


----------



## countryboy61283

Pretty much unhook cables, pull out old one, put new one in, hook. Positive to red and negative to black, not much to it lol


----------



## scrooge

Thanks,,hadn't really looked into it yet just wanted to know if there was a bunch of stuff to get out of the way before a person can get a battery out...Appreciate the help......


----------



## grizzlywaggon

Actually it is a pain in the ***.. front rack and from cover have to come off.. black box will be the battery holder.. if u have snorkles.. its almost impossible, depending on where there run up at 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

